# Been Waiting To Call Me A Sob?



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok, traded the OB on something that will sufficiently tax the truck:

Cedar Creek Silverback 33LBHTS:


















the 6" letters on the side proclaim "Lightweight Aluminum Structure" which explains why it is ONLY 10,500 lbs dry weight.









It's a 2005 but seems to be lightly used. Those pictures are from the dealer. We can't have it until I get the hitch installed. First camping trip is probably in 2 weeks.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

Surely that beast came with its own, pre-installed, maybe even gold-plated, shelves


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Say it ain't so!!!









Very nice 5th wheel! I really like the Cedar Creek line..... You know your going to need a dually now.....


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

No way SRW will handle that, you need to upgrade..... MUST HAVE DRW !!! Just kidding.

*CONGRATULATIONS NATHAN !!! *

Can wait to see some pictures and better yet, see it in person!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Oh, forgot to add........ *YOU SOB !!*


----------



## davel1957 (Mar 25, 2008)

Congrats Nathan. You SOB!


----------



## Silvrsled (Jul 24, 2008)

Sayonara said:


> Oh, forgot to add........ *YOU SOB !!*


Wow that looks nice. Question. When was the picture taken? Snow on the ground?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Silvrsled said:


> Oh, forgot to add........ *YOU SOB !!*


Wow that looks nice. Question. When was the picture taken? Snow on the ground?
[/quote]
Last week ......

You do know he's in Michigan, right?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Congrats Nathan!

Wow! You're That's one big SOB









Enjoy that new rolling suite and post some pics from your first trip


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Silvrsled said:


> Oh, forgot to add........ *YOU SOB !!*


Wow that looks nice. Question. When was the picture taken? Snow on the ground?
[/quote]
Silly Dealers. They take a picture when they receive the trailer and then you have a pretty good idea of how desperate they are to move it off their lot. In this case they were pretty desperate.









They also said they had a customer who was looking for an Outback and pleaded for us to leave our OB there today rather than wait until we picked up the new one. I wished them luck with the sale and then in 1 hour we transferred all of our stuff to the new trailer.

As for the Dually comments, I'm definetly glad I got the 350 (of course they said it was fine for a 250







). Hopefully I won't need to do anything that drastic, but we all must keep the DW happy, right?!?!


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Congrats, sure looks like a nice unit!!!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Nathan said:


> Oh, forgot to add........ *YOU SOB !!*


Wow that looks nice. Question. When was the picture taken? Snow on the ground?
[/quote]
Silly Dealers. They take a picture when they receive the trailer and then you have a pretty good idea of how desperate they are to move it off their lot. In this case they were pretty desperate.









They also said they had a customer who was looking for an Outback and pleaded for us to leave our OB there today rather than wait until we picked up the new one. I wished them luck with the sale and then in 1 hour we transferred all of our stuff to the new trailer.

As for the Dually comments, I'm definitely glad I got the 350 (of course they said it was fine for a 250







). Hopefully I won't need to do anything that drastic, *but we all must keep the DW happy, right?!?!*








[/quote]

I've been wanting to call you a name for quite some time now...
I guess SOB will due!









Keep the DW happy? ... that is the answer to another topic!...
I guess size does matter!









MaeJae










*(







)*


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Way Cool SOB! Now you can join us here:

Forest River Forums

You'll recognize me....


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

MaeJae said:


> I've been wanting to call you a name for quite some time now...
> I guess SOB will due!
> 
> 
> ...


Someone's mind has been in the gutter for a while now!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Oh, forgot to add........ *YOU SOB !!*


Wow that looks nice. Question. When was the picture taken? Snow on the ground?
[/quote]
Last week ......

You do know he's in Michigan, right?








[/quote]

A couple of my dad's favorite quotes:

"You don't like the weather here in Michigan? Wait a minute, it'll change...."

"Michigan weather....nine months of winter, and three months of tough sledding..."

That's why I live in Florida!

Dan


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

so did u trade the outback? the dw is totally against it. Also congrats on the new fifth wheel


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

CONGRATS,

Welcome to the club. Hope I didn't influence you too hard







Okay, hope I did. Looks great.

Maybe we will camp next to each other sometime

Phil


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

3LEES said:


> Oh, forgot to add........ *YOU SOB !!*


Wow that looks nice. Question. When was the picture taken? Snow on the ground?
[/quote]
Last week ......

You do know he's in Michigan, right?








[/quote]

A couple of my dad's favorite quotes:

"You don't like the weather here in Michigan? Wait a minute, it'll change...."

"Michigan weather....nine months of winter, and three months of tough sledding..."

That's why I live in Florida!

Dan








[/quote]

Hardy-Har-har! ...c'mon... who doesn't just love snow???

MaeJae







<<<<see_ I_ love snow! ..OK! I like snow.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

WOW, Nathan. That's one nice looking SOB!

Mike


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

From one SOB to another nice fiver enjoy. I came very close to buying one very similar to that one.

SOB
John


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

mike said:


> so did u trade the outback? the dw is totally against it. Also congrats on the new fifth wheel


Yes, I traded it in. I told the salesman to tell whoever bought it about outbackers.com.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

We SOB's have to stick together, Nathan. Well, sort of. I don't have a count, but there are a whole lot of SOB's here now. Ain't it interesting how we're all Outbackers, though... Family is thicker than brand names, eh?

Sluggo


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

....Congratulations Nathan! You ALL will really enjoy the extra room for the kids and I know you'll love the way it tows







.....wait'll I tell Gordon







Welcome to the land of SOB's









Tricia


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Crismon4 said:


> ....Congratulations Nathan! You ALL will really enjoy the extra room for the kids and I know you'll love the way it tows
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! Our floorplan doesn't have the 2nd set of bunks which takes a little floorspace out of the rear, but it's still a lot of nice room for the kids (and 3' shorter outside).


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Now those turbos have something to do, lol .. Time to order air bags too. Bet your mileage doesnt change a bit from a bumper pull to a tall 5er.

Air bags will give some stability in wind, that is what I like most about them. You will have much more lean in wind with a 5er. And no you sure dont need a dually, Nathan. A single tire with air bags will feel almost as stable as a dually without air bags..

Looks like a sweet unit.. Post some pics of the interior when you can.

Carey


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sluggo54 said:


> We SOB's have to stick together, Nathan. Well, sort of. I don't have a count, but there are a whole lot of SOB's here now. Ain't it interesting how we're all Outbackers, though... Family is thicker than brand names, eh?
> 
> Sluggo


Yep, always an Outbacker!

I applied for membership on a Cedar Creek owners website and have yet to be approved.








They also clearly state that it is only open to owners of Cedar Creek trailers. Let me tell you, I don't have the patience to deal with grumpy people like that.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Now those turbos have something to do, lol .. Time to order air bags too. Bet your mileage doesnt change a bit from a bumper pull to a tall 5er.
> 
> Air bags will give some stability in wind, that is what I like most about them. You will have much more lean in wind with a 5er. And no you sure dont need a dually, Nathan. A single tire with air bags will feel almost as stable as a dually without air bags..
> 
> ...


Yep, the turbos will have a little more work to do, especially when we hit the mountains! This summer the truck didn't even have to work on 7% grades (never had to floor it), but I suspect this trailer loaded may slow me down a bit!









Yes, I'll have to look into the airbags, it's in my to-do list. I need to get a hitch installed first








. They're putting in a Reese Signature series 18k slider with the underbed mounting. My Dad has been very happy with the same hitch, so I figured it would work for me. It does disassemble and leave the bed completly open.

I'd love it if my mileage didn't change too much, but it's worth it for the extra space and comfort.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!

Congrats

Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Congratulations Nathan!
That's a right purty rig you got there.









You know, as SOB's go.

I'd sure be thinking about that dually though...









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> Congratulations Nathan!
> That's a right purty rig you got there.
> 
> 
> ...


You know the reason we didn't go OB was that the front on this one did a much better job of resembling a wall.









Acutally, aeordynamics are nice until you realize that the bedroom over the pin on the new beast has a higher ceiling than our 28RSDS did! There is nowhere in this trailer where I can hit my head!








Heck, the basement storage is tall enough that my 2 year old can walk from one side to the other without having to duck!

BTW, the tires are all LT's and are "Made in USA" I'll still replace them before next summer's big trip, but the options are endless!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> They're putting in a Reese Signature series 18k slider with the underbed mounting. My Dad has been very happy with the same hitch, so I figured it would work for me. It does disassemble and leave the bed completly open.


How much time/effort is involved in removing the hitch? This is a big concern for me moving to a 5er....that hitch is HUGE.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> They're putting in a Reese Signature series 18k slider with the underbed mounting. My Dad has been very happy with the same hitch, so I figured it would work for me. It does disassemble and leave the bed completly open.


How much time/effort is involved in removing the hitch? This is a big concern for me moving to a 5er....that hitch is HUGE.
[/quote]

I haven't timed it with my dad, but I would guess no more than 15 minutes







. 
We both have bad backs, so we needed a hitch that would come apart to reduce the weight. The base is still very heavy, but with two people it isn't too bad. He built a rolling stand that is tailgate height, and can then remove the hitch by himself. Others put hoists in the garage and just winch them up when not in use. They are definetly nothing like a trailer hitch that you might remove while at camp, but I'll probably pull it out if I'm not going camping for a month or two, or need to use the bed.


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

Not really but OK, you're an SOB.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Nice. I like the Silverbacks, too.

Mark


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

That Reese hitch is a good one..

I looked at a bunch of different 5er tires when I was in Elkhart last trip.. All of the 5er's 30 foot and up use LT tires.. Some use E rated and many are G rated.

Carey


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

"BTW, the tires are all LT's and are "Made in USA" I'll still replace them before next summer's big trip, but the options are endless!!!"

Why?









Sluggo


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sluggo54 said:


> "BTW, the tires are all LT's and are "Made in USA" I'll still replace them before next summer's big trip, but the options are endless!!!"
> 
> Why?
> 
> ...


Well, the tires are from April 2005 (DOT code on the sidewalls), and I have no idea how they were cared for (Other than they have been fully exposed to sun since last winter some time). Also after this summer's blow out, I'm nervous to say the least!


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Nathan said:


> "BTW, the tires are all LT's and are "Made in USA" I'll still replace them before next summer's big trip, but the options are endless!!!"
> 
> Why?
> 
> ...


Well, the tires are from April 2005 (DOT code on the sidewalls), and I have no idea how they were cared for (Other than they have been fully exposed to sun since last winter some time). Also after this summer's blow out, I'm nervous to say the least!








[/quote]

Oh, ok - that's such a purty, clean rig I didn't catch it wasn't new!

Sluggo


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Congrats on the new 5'er!

-CC


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

collinsfam_tx said:


> Congrats on the new 5'er!
> 
> -CC


Thanks All!

I picked it up yesterday and it is now in the driveway. (I'm taking a break from organizing)
The pickup was an all day ordeal due to a salesman with selective hearing







, and lack of organization in the shop







, but all is well now.

The truck pulled it great and didn't even feel that weighed down. Backing into the driveway will take more practice







. It was one attempt with the OB most times this summer (without having to even pull forward), but now I have to adapt to 5'er turning. This rig now has 4 high efficiency fans (Our 2 Maxair from the OB, plus 2 fantastic fans). Turn all 4 on and it gets downright breezy in there!


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Yeah, were still learning how to back up our fiver. It has a much different turning response than a TT. It is getting easier but still not a one shot deal. Congrats on the new fiver. I would love to have that many fans. We were too quick to trade ours in that we forgot to take out the max fan.


----------

